# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  What is 1 IU on a syringe??

## violator15

This may seem a little basic, but what line is one IU concidered on a syringe? For example, I have been using HGH since october and I generally inject up to the 20 line and lately the 25 line. I use 5 days in a row and skip 2 days. What is this concidered and is this concidered a low dose or a high dose, etc?

P.S. When I mix a vial I add water up to the 100 line. Is this correct? At the 20 line it used to last me 5 days, but 25 line lasts 4 days.

Thanks to all who can help.

----------


## Gear

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118

-Gear

----------


## Polska

If you're using a U100 insulin syringe the 20 line is 2iu and the 25 line is 2.5iu. This is could be considered a low dose depending on your age and the type of HGH you're using (chinese or US)

----------


## alextg

well the hgh i take is 15iu on an 1ml vial ... so when i get a 1/2ml u100 syringe , the 25mark (from 50) is about 3,75iu (1/4 of 15iu) ... Its different i guess to each and everyone ....

----------


## violator15

Ok, I checked and it is a 10 IU vial and I mix that to the max in the syringe at the 100 line. Polska 's response above helped break it down for me. So then since i'm at the 25 line then it's 2.5 IU's right??

The vial is Chinese by the way. Can I read off all of the info on the vial on this forum??

I use 5 days in a row. At 2.5 IU's the vial last 4 days. I am 37 years old. Should I do 3 IU's per day??

I have noticed a different in my lean body mass FOR SURE. I wouldn't mind the mid section to be a little more leaner. it is , but i'm particular. Maybe 3 IU's??

I just want to know when to say when and don't want bad side effects.

Thank you all for the responses thus far.

----------


## FireGuy

> well the hgh i take is 15iu on an 1ml vial ... so when i get a 1/2ml u100 syringe , the 25mark (from 50) is about 3,75iu (1/4 of 15iu) ... Its different i guess to each and everyone ....


If you have a 15IU vial you can just mix with 1 1/2 ML BacH20 and you are back to even numbers again, (1iu on the pin = 1iu)

----------


## alextg

i could do that , but if you check on some earlier post i made , the liquid is ontop ...u just squueze and drops down to the powder ... i cant add a liquid of my own  :Smilie:  anyway , i dont have a problem ... i just hit the 25 on the u100 syringe and thats 3,75iu ... and thats what i get  :Smilie:

----------


## j4ever41

if i can enter this conversation, so if i have an 8iu vial and mix with 1cc water then .25 will be 2iu correct?

----------


## alextg

if you have 8iu , and mix with 1ml of solution , then the 25 mark on the u100 syringe will be the 1/4 of 8iu .. and yes thats 2iu  :Smilie:

----------

